# Does this sound Legit?



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a phone call out of the blue a few week ago from a company called "Albany" saying they needed a few details from me about a crash i had 3 years ago to close the case. Basically they asked what happened, i told them and they asked if i had any passengers in my car at the time which there was, my girlfriend. He told me thats she entitled to a payout. 

Phoned my old insurance company to ask them who they were as Albany said the case was passed onto them by directline, directline said the case is already closed and Albany don't work for them (which albany claimed they did)


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

It sounds like another one of those no win on fee insurance claim company's.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Tell them to f*** off, I do everytime they ring me.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll send you a link to fix your slow-running PC via PM. Once you've installed it PM me back and I'll get it running better than ever. ;-)

Sound legit?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I once had a guy ring me saying he was from Microsoft and that I had a virus and needed to send him a bank transfer. He would then fix my PC. Once I told him I worked for the internet fraud department and that the call was being recorded. He soon hanged up.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Albany Assistance are a claims management company. Some insurers will refer claims through them for a small fee and Albany then sell the claims on to personal injury solicitors.

Interesting given that referral fees have now been banned and they're not meant to cold call either.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaches that's all they are every single one of them


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Phishing trip.

Just say "_ I have had several accidents in the last few years, which one are you referring to ?_ "

Then listen to them squirm. LOL


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Every time I get some moron ring me up wasting my time, I tell them I'm dealing with a client and I'm going to send them a bill for my time. Then ask for their address.
They soon bugger off.


----------

